# Puppy with pink nose and pads



## Lisa M (Dec 7, 2009)

When we first got our Puppy she had a black nose and black pads on her feet. She is 6 Months old know and has a pinkish black nose and pads on her feet. We also have a 7 year old shepherd but she stayed all black. Is this normal?


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

There are some articles that indicate that rubber and plastic may have something to do with the pigment change. Also, allergies and sun can cause it. Here is an article that I came across when one of my huskies' nose turned pink; her brothers nose got a couple of pink spots. They both had an issue with insufficient zinc... pink nose 

When I changed the plastic bowls to metal and the drinking buckets from rubber to metal, her nose started to darken..coincidence or winter weather? I guess I will find out


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

If it's only a recent change, I've heard (and seen) that some dogs develop a pinkish nose in the winter, called snow nose. They all would return to normal or near-normal in the Spring, though. I second changing to metal, or just waiting it out. My dogs use mostly plastic bowls (I'm a klutz and got tired of the loud clang when I'd drop them







) and have never had any pigment changes, so I guess we're lucky.


----------

